

The Sandbox’s Big Red Button - statictype
http://www.red-sweater.com/blog/2438/the-sandboxs-big-red-button

======
statictype
To me the most interesting thing was that they seem to be using some kind of
lisp/scheme dialect to enforce their sandbox policies.

~~~
ynniv
It isn't a custom lisp/scheme dialect, it is TinyScheme (R5RS):

<http://www.apple.com/opensource/>

<http://securityevaluators.com/files/papers/apple-sandbox.pdf>

<http://tinyscheme.sourceforge.net/home.html>

